# Shostakovich Sym



## Geclef21 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the best redording od the Shostakovich sym no 8 is Haitink and for the no 10 is Sanderling Both are excellent preformances and good recordings also


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Shostakovich*

Stokowski's live 11th with the Moscow Phil supercedes his commercial Houston recording. Maxim Shostakovich's first recording of the 5th, Haitink's 13 th also unmatched.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to disagree with Haitink for No 8 - he underplays it for me. have you heard the 1982 Mravinsky recording with the Leningrad Phil? Or Kondrashin and the Moscow Phil? Other classic Shostakovich symphony recordings are:
No 4 (Moscow Phil/Kondrashin) - the 1962 recording which has never been bettered
No 5 I agree with the Maxim Shostakovich one - strangely, it has never been issued on CD
No 9 (Moscow Phil/Kondrashin)
No 10 (Leningrad Phil/Nravinsky)
No 13 (Vitaly Gromadsky/Moscow Phil/Kondrashin) live recording of the world premiere


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Previn's 4th and 8th on EMI are both phenominal! The 4rth is with The Chicago Symphony Orchestra, the 8th with The London Symphony Orchestra. Both are from the 1970's and have been reissued and remastered on EMI's encore series, retailing around $4.00-$6.00 each. Absolute steals both!! Previn rerecorded the 8th about six years ago, again with the London Symphony Orchestra on DG. That to is quite good but not really quite in the same class of his earlier EMI effort. PAAVO BERGLUND'S 11TH with the Bournemouth on EMI also a must hear. The performance and the late analog engineering are simply STUNNING! I do think it tops the famous Stokowski/Houston recording. 2 different EMI CD sets exit. The first issued, the one I most highly recommend, is coupled with a stunninly supurb 6th Symphony and the two Piano Concertos (all again with the Bournemouth Symphony) with Cristina Ortiz as soloist (plus the 2 Fantastic Dances she also plays.) About six or seven years ago again, it was reissued with Berglund's Bournemouth 7th Symphony on a midprice EMI Forte series 2 CD set. Even better than Mravinsky for the 12th is a quite rare CD on Philips with Oran Durjan and The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra. It is that symphonies one great saving grace, despite Mravinsky. This with recorded in 1968 I believe. The CD was issued in very limited quantities on a Philips Collectors Edition CD. Copies do show up on amazon, but do check it its amazon reviews!! Why Maxim Shostakovich's premiere Melodiya recording of his fathers 15th Symphony (Moscow TV and Radio Orchestra) has NEVER been issued on CD anywhere is totally beyond comprehension.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins (Sep 4, 2010)

*Best Shostakovich symphonies cycle*

Hello everyone.

I recently got the Haitink cycle of Shostakovich symphonies. I've heard that there is a Mravinsky complete cycle, but I can't find it anywhere.

I also want to ear tour opinion about the Kondrashin's and the Stokowski's cycles, and what's the best one.

Cheers, Luis Martins.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A great symphony cycle it is ... There is however no complete Mravinsky cycle (what immediately comes to my mind are Symphonies 5 (several recordings),6,8 (recorded twice at least I think),10 (also recorded twice at least), (11?),12,15), and there is no complete Stokowski cycle either; I can recall Symphony 11 right now, but there may be a few more, not many.
As regards complete cycles, there is Kondrashin (melodiya - emi), Barshai (brilliant super budget), Haintink (decca), Jansons (emi), Järvi (chandos), Kitayenko (capriccio) and Rozhdestvensky (melodiya) + some others as well ...
Personally I have the complete Barshai set+ supplementary recordings. Not a lot though, never more than 5 of each, but in some ways the music is often rather simple and many different recordings hasn´t been an issue for me so far ... Should I choose between them, the Haitinks are often among those I´d prefer. He has been somewhat criticized for downplaying the troubled or "schizophrenic" characteristics of the music, as opposed to Mravinsky for example, but I like the gorgeous, often dedicated playing and the incredible sound, and his VIII is certainly the one to prefer IMO, though some would say Previn or Mravinsky ... 

The Barshais also have their moments, though. There are also other fabulous recordings out there, of course (would like all the Kondrashins some day). Some particularly favourite other recordings of mine are IX / Järvi and VI / Gauk (mono). I must say that I find the Mravinsky XV disappointing, for example - it even has some less structured playing, and unusual accents that seem misplaced or ineffective to me ...


----------

